# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ẩm thực - Đặc Sản Côn Đảo - Du lịch Côn Đảo

## Meoluoi9x

*1.Đặc Sản Vú Nàng:* 

Ốc vú nàng là đặc sản quý hiếm ở biển Côn Đảo, Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu. Món ốc có thể nướng, luộc hoặc trộn gỏi đều ăn rất ngon.

"Ai qua đất Thắm, Bãi Bàng
Hỏi thăm Ông Đụng, vú nàng lớn chưa?"

Câu thơ ấy trở nên quen thuộc với người dân Côn Đảo (Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu) từ mấy chục năm qua để nói đến một loại đặc sản biển quý hiếm, đó là ốc vú nàng. Vú nàng là một loài nhuyễn thể hình chóp lệch, trên đỉnh có một cái núm nhỏ trông tựa như bầu vú của cô gái dậy thì, vỏ ngoài màu đen xám, mặt trong lấp lánh xà cừ.

*2. Mắm Nhum:* 

Mắm nhum không phổ biến như các loại mắm khác. Đó không phải là loại thức ăn nhà nào cũng có, hoặc chí ít, có bán đây đó ở chợ. Thế nên nhiều lúc, có tiền cũng không thể mua được mắm nhum... Những ai đã từng được thưởng thức món mắm nhum thì sẽ còn nhắc đến hoài, không chỉ như một món ngon, mà còn như một “kỳ tích”, chứng tỏ mình là một người may mắn và từng trải.

*3. Mắm Hàu:* 

Với người dân Côn Đảo, mắm hàu là thứ nước chấm bình dân không thể thiếu trong bữa ăn hàng ngày, đôi khi trở thành món ăn chính trong những ngày biển động. Còn với du khách, khi ra thăm đảo, lúc về đất liền thường mang theo những chai mắm hàu để làm quà cho người thân...thưởng thức

*4. Mứt Hạt Bàng:* 

Đến Côn Đảo đừng quên dùng đặc sản mứt hột bàng. Có hai loại ngọt và mặn. Đó là món ăn mà chỉ có ở hòn đảo này. Bàng là cây rừng ở đây, lá và quả thật to. Người dân thu hoạch quả bàng đem phơi cho dốt vỏ rồi trong những lúc rỗi việc nhà đem ra chẻ lấy hột. Hột bàng mới tách ra có màu nâu giống như màu gỗ được đánh vẹc-ni. Ngồi một lúc, có khi vừa chẻ vừa tách chỉ được chừng 1kg hột. Sau đó đem rang muối hoặc rang đường tùy ý. Gọi là mứt nhưng giống như món đậu phộng rang muối, đường ở đất liền. Nhón mấy hạt bỏ vào miệng, vị ngọt của đường hay vị mặn của muối hòa lẫn vị bùi và béo ngồ ngộ ở đầu lưỡi, du khách chỉ có thể gật đầu công nhận: ngon và rất đặc biệt.


Theo tragiavemaybay

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour * du Lịch Tp Hồ chí Minh- Côn Đảo 3 ngày 2 đêm*  - * du Lịch Tp Ho chi Minh- Con Đao 3 ngay 2 dem * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch côn đảo* - *Tour du lich con dao*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Côn Đảo click vào *du lịch Côn Đảo* - *du lich Con dao*

----------


## dung89

Muốn thử món ốc vú nàng  :cuoi1:

----------

